# Manipuliert Blizzard mit WoW unser Gehirn?



## Beseth (8. September 2009)

Brainwashing in WoW? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nach dem Anschauen der Videos und dem sofortigen Nachprüfen Ingame ist es eindeutig das es wahr ist.

Ob es auch wirkt muss halt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Subliminal Messages in WoW 1
Subliminal Messages in WoW

bye


----------



## J_0_T (8. September 2009)

Nein....

Aber ich denke ma das es so nen Thread schon ma gab.


----------



## Maxugon (8. September 2009)

ja , sage ich dir ohne die videos gesehen zu haben . Ja , tun sie


----------



## Teradas (8. September 2009)

Und mit den Videos gesehen...Hört sich erschrekend ähnlich an.


----------



## Immondys (8. September 2009)

Blizz ist nur ein vorgeschobener Posten von Area 51. WoW soll die Menschheit an die Computer locken, so das dann eine Invasion ohne Wiederstand der Erdbevölkerung stattfinden kann.
Das ist alles. Ich weiß es.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobby Ross (8. September 2009)

alt, aber immer wieder schön anzuschaun um sich ein wenig unsicherer zu fühlen :O

is sage nur bei Britney Spears ( oO ) lied Hit me baby one more time kann man angeblich ( rückwäts abgespielt ) : "F*ck with me, i'm not too young" - hören

gibts unzählige sachen, da stehen die Ammis voll drauf


----------



## Stealkiwi (8. September 2009)

hmm erstmal ingame überprüfen dann sag ich mehr!


obwohl ichs nich glauben kann


----------



## Teradas (8. September 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Blizz ist nur ein vorgeschobener Posten von Area 51. WoW soll die Menschheit an die Computer locken, so das dann eine Invasion ohne Wiederstand der Erdbevölkerung stattfinden kann.
> Das ist alles. Ich weiß es.
> 
> 
> ...


Wofür gibt's Blizzard sonst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordur (8. September 2009)

Naja....ich würde sagen...Blitzmerker^^
Das ist schon so alt, dass es einen Bart von Berlin nach China hat xD
Mal ehrlich, wem so etwas auffällt, verbringt zuviel Zeit beim Geistheiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stealkiwi (8. September 2009)

hmm erstmal ingame überprüfen dann sag ich mehr!


obwohl ichs nich glauben kann


----------



## Valnar93 (8. September 2009)

Oh nein nicht schon wieder...

Naja wers glauben will solls tun, ich tus jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## wowking (8. September 2009)

WTF
sicher nicht; dies fällt 95% aller spieler überhaupt gar nicht auf weil mann im fall des todes ja nich ewig da stehen bleibt, lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und warum sollte dies, das gehirn manipulieren, denke nicht einer spielt das spiel nur wegen den geistheiler-massages xD

wenn dann only esteregg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordur (8. September 2009)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> hmm erstmal ingame überprüfen dann sag ich mehr!
> 
> 
> obwohl ichs nich glauben kann



Es ist aber wirklich so^^


----------



## BaLR0g (8. September 2009)

Ein Fall für das Galileo Mystery Team?


----------



## Mirmamirmo (8. September 2009)

Ok ach herje, und nun ?


----------



## ceodeluxe (8. September 2009)

Beim besten willen. 
selbst wenn ich ne stunde vor dem ding stehe mit sound aufgedreht würd ich nicht checken was die da labert.
das einzige was ich hören kann ist wirklich "play" aber auch nur weil ich jetzt weiß das das angeblich play heißen soll ^^
also ich bin taub für sowas. vll. haben andere ja die ohren einer eule oder die eines texanischen nachtkojoten aber ich hör da definitiv nix raus ohne den text vormir zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



peace


----------



## Shap (8. September 2009)

Poah.. Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen..
Aber nun, ist schon unheimlich sowas zu hören..

Bringt einen so richtig zum nachdenken :S


----------



## Mirmamirmo (8. September 2009)

ceodeluxe schrieb:


> Beim besten willen.
> selbst wenn ich ne stunde vor dem ding stehe mit sound aufgedreht würd ich nicht checken was die da labert.
> das einzige was ich hören kann ist wirklich "play" aber auch nur weil ich jetzt weiß das das angeblich play heißen soll ^^
> also ich bin taub für sowas. vll. haben andere ja die ohren einer eule oder die eines texanischen nachtkojoten aber ich hör da definitiv nix raus ohne den text vormir zu haben
> ...




Ein eingeschleuster Agent von Blizz der hier Entwarnung geben möchte. (Scherz)


----------



## Fensterchef (8. September 2009)

[attachment=8917:Warum.gif]


----------



## Mithriwan (8. September 2009)

Beseth schrieb:


> Brainwashing in WoW?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es ist noch viel schlimmer, WoW ersetzt lauter deutsche Worte in deinem Hirn mit englischen, meist in einem Bedeutungsvakuum des Zusammenhangs, Beispiel: "Manipuliert Blizzard mit WoW unser Brain?"
Aua, da ist er auch schon, der Beweis, oder wie es der gemeine Blizzardgeschädigte ausdrücken würde:
"Da ist der Proof, Junge!"


----------



## ceodeluxe (8. September 2009)

Mirmamirmo schrieb:


> Ein eingeschleuster Agent von Blizz der hier Entwarnung geben möchte. (Scherz)



oh glaub mal dann wär ich nicht hier im forum unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sitz hier grad nur mit dem aiman rum aber wir finden einfach nix ^^


----------



## Jakobh (8. September 2009)

Also ich hab das erst verstanden als ich gelesen habe was der sagen sollte.
Die Einbildungskraft kann gewaltig sein...


----------



## Vaishyana (8. September 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> ja , sage ich dir ohne die videos gesehen zu haben . Ja , tun sie



ich auch :-) Nur durch lesen des Titels^^


----------



## wowking (8. September 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Es ist noch viel schlimmer, WoW ersetzt lauter deutsche Worte in deinem Hirn mit englischen, meist in einem Bedeutungsvakkum des Zusammenhangs, Beispiel: "Manipuliert Blizzard mit WoW unser Brain?"
> Aua, da ist er auch schon, der Beweis, oder wie es der gemeine Blizzardgeschädigte ausdrücken würde:
> "Da ist der Proof, Junge!"




VOLL IN DIE FRESSE, TE!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/push

was fürn schwachsinn, das thema


----------



## Anburak-G (8. September 2009)

€TE Manipuliert WoW auch Deutsch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirodas (8. September 2009)

Verdammt! Die Videos angeguckt, nun wollte ich einloggen und da steht Login Server nicht aktiv!

*angstschweiß* Weiß Blizzard nun, dass ich weiß, dass sie unschuldige, kleine Kinder manipulieren und lassen mich deswegen nicht mehr online!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was, wenn die schwarzen Männer gleich vor meiner Haustüre stehen?! Was soll ich denen sagen!?

Ne, mal im Ernst: hört sich schon ziemlich realistisch an, was der liebe Ghosty da sagt, muss aber selbst noch testen, sobald ich wieder online gehen kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (8. September 2009)

Soviele Wow Spieler mit Hirn gibt es ja nun nicht ...


----------



## Kvick (8. September 2009)

das einzige was ich höre is sowas wie "chajrarsrahda"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


edit: @Leute die da ne "Manipulation" hören; nen bischen besser dosieren in zukunft..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnersuppe (8. September 2009)

Blizzard ist nen Teil der Borg, die Borg kamen um die Welt zu erobern.......

Blizzard gehört zum Klu-Klux-Clan.....

Blizzard manipuliert das Wetter

Blizzard manipuliert das Finanzamt...


Leute, leute solche Beiträge hier gibts immer wieder :-) Wie oft muss ich euch denn noch sagen, das Blizzard die Matrix ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Popopirat (8. September 2009)

Klar. Vorallem unser "Brain"


----------



## Willtaker (8. September 2009)

ist wirklich schon ewig bekannt und selbst wenn bob das wirklich sagt, dann würde ich es lustig finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicDarrok (8. September 2009)

also ich hör beim besten willen nur "shoooosh" "shuuuuuush" und nicht von wegen "play world of warcraft"


----------



## Oszilgath (8. September 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> is sage nur bei Britney Spears ( oO ) lied Hit me baby one more time kann man angeblich ( rückwäts abgespielt ) : "F*ck with me, i'm not too young" - hören
> 
> gibts unzählige sachen, da stehen die Ammis voll drauf



Habs überprüft^^ Das stimmt wirklich. Lasst es mal rückwärts abspielen - in der ersten Minute kann man es recht gut hören.
Werde nachher auch mal den Geistheiler besuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oszilgath (8. September 2009)

Versehentlich 2x gesendet... Kann man hier denn keine Posts löschen?^^


----------



## Vågor1 (8. September 2009)

Ein weiteres solches Manipuliertes Wort ist "THIS"...

Hab ich was verpasst oder ist das jetzt bloß sone Kiddie Mode Erscheinung?

BTT: Habe die Videos noch nie gesehn, aber find ich ja mal interessant!


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

Beseth schrieb:


> Brainwashing in WoW?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



[attachment=8918:galileom...ry1kopie.gif]


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (8. September 2009)

und wenn da im video was anderes steht glaubst du das auch.. ist klar


----------



## Stealkiwi (8. September 2009)

OMG OMG OMG

ich glaubs Blizzard Manipoliert uns!
ich hab am anfang auch play worldofwarcraft verstanden 

zum schlus wurd die dann leiser und ich und ein kumpel von mir haben nur noch "you want more.......youu want moooooorrrrree " ect verstanden

das is ja irre ey


----------



## Dany_ (8. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eindeutig die Gedankenwäscher von Ahn'Qiraj!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war der Anfang!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirmotessa (8. September 2009)

Hier mal meine geheime Botschaft zu dem Thread:

esolc/


----------



## Mo3 (8. September 2009)

Uhhh ein Fall für das Gallileo Mystrie Team!!!


----------



## Reiner Reflex (8. September 2009)

Astrein das ich kein englisch kann. Somit bin ich frei von dieser Manipulation. *lol*


have a nice day...


----------



## Big-bang (8. September 2009)

oh mein gott wir werden alle sterben und was haben die illuminaten damit zu tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soiy09 (8. September 2009)

Also ich habe mir eben ne ganze Zeit lang den Geist in der Deutschen Version angehört und Könnte meinen das er sagt:

" Gebt uns alles was wir wollen, Wir wollen Euch (und weiter verstehe ich nicht) "

Kennt ihr die "Goldshire Kids" ?


----------



## Soiy09 (8. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMRDGAnokZo...feature=related

Ich finde diesen Link Interessanter.

Manchmal hört manchmal höre ich auf deutsch "Wir wollen euch haben".


----------



## Ratrix (8. September 2009)

Mo3 schrieb:


> Uhhh ein Fall für das Gallileo Mystrie Team!!!




Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sertorius90 (8. September 2009)

weil alle die mit Wow aufhören gleich darauf Selbstmord begingen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Spellmâster- (8. September 2009)

Das ist ja schon gruselig


----------



## Mr. Käse (8. September 2009)

..irgendwie ironisch, da man Blizzard so oder so Geld geben muss um diese Nachricht zu hören (mal Testaccounts ausgeschlossen). Von daher kann man da meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach nicht von Manipulation reden. Als 2. ... und? glaubt das wer? raucht ihr zu viel? oder kommt wieder Akte X?


----------



## -Spellmâster- (8. September 2009)

Jetzt kann ich diese Geisterstimme nicht mehr vergessen..sonst hatte ich nie auf das gefasel geachtet aber ich bekomme irgendwie Angst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordur (8. September 2009)

-Spellmâster- schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich diese Geisterstimme nicht mehr vergessen..sonst hatte ich nie auf das gefasel geachtet aber ich bekomme irgendwie Angst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einfach net mehr sterben und dann hörst du sie auch net mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (8. September 2009)

lol das vid mit den stimmen is geil und "gruselig" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich denke ma das die n bissl uns beeinflussen ^^


----------



## quaid (8. September 2009)

muaaaahahaha also sorry ne so ein schmu selten so gelacht,
versteckte botschaften, da sind bestimmt aliens am werk.

so wie damals mit dem vinyl, falls jemand nicht mehr weiß was das ist -> Klick mich <-
da muß ich gleich nochmal meine alten scheiben von ac/dc und slayer auspacken.

der exorzist läßt schön grüßen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


TOT UND VERDAMMNIS ALLEN WOW SPIELERN


muuuuahahaha

Rest in Peace


----------



## Teradas (8. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Soviele Wow Spieler mit Hirn gibt es ja nun nicht ...


2% ist bewiesen,tendenz sinkend.

Und ich gehör noch dazu,kann stolz sein.
@Topic:
Wie gesagt,finde ich das schon erschreckend,wenn Blizzard das selber weiß,dann haben sie das bestimmt ausspaß gemacht.


----------



## -Spellmâster- (8. September 2009)

Also wenn man genau hinhört..mir schwirrt es jetzt jedenfalls im Kopf rum.
Das positive ist aber das ich dadurch für kurze Zeit meinen Liebeskummer vergessen habe.


----------



## Psychomantis87 (8. September 2009)

Für diese scheiße habe ich paar Min meines lebens gegeben =(


----------



## Soiy09 (8. September 2009)

Das hier finde ich noch viel Gruseliger.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPATWhux7Uo...feature=related


----------



## Schackliehn (8. September 2009)

vielleicht sollte man sich fragen, was der mossad und die templer damit zu tun haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bremgor (8. September 2009)

Mein Gott, ich werde heute Nacht nicht ruhig schlafen können, schließlich hab ich vor kurzem aufgehört, Blizzard mein geld zu geben.


----------



## Teradas (8. September 2009)

Nordur schrieb:


> Einfach net mehr sterben und dann hörst du sie auch net mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich sag aber gerne "Hallo Bob" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (8. September 2009)

Jetzt weiß ich genau was da steht 

"Play&#65279; World of Warcraft.
Your Money Is My Cure
Give us your money
Thats right you costumer"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJdSOLzhnh8...feature=related <--- Da stehts in kommentaren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graustar (8. September 2009)

Ich würd mal weniger vom Geistheiler ausgehen, aber Blizz hat schon gemerkt wie sie uns Spieler Manipulieren können. Mehr Erfolge, mehr Epixx, schneller Content und der Suchti hat sein Hirn schon an Blizz verkauft.


----------



## The Scryer (8. September 2009)

jaja und wiedermal ein wow manipuliert uns thread.

ihr hört nur was IHR hören wollt die töne die der geistheiler von sich gibt is nichts als kauderwelsch. ihr lest was im video steht und meint es auch zu hören obwohl es da nix zu hören gibt


----------



## -Spellmâster- (8. September 2009)

The schrieb:


> jaja und wiedermal ein wow manipuliert uns thread.
> 
> ihr hört nur was IHR hören wollt die töne die der geistheiler von sich gibt is nichts als kauderwelsch. ihr lest was im video steht und meint es auch zu hören obwohl es da nix zu hören gibt



Schon klar, aber ich habe es trotzdem noch im Kopf.

Zum Glück habe ich mit WoW aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clârôn (8. September 2009)

gibt immer wieder etwas was man irgendwo raus hören kann, speziell dann wenn man nen taxt dazu hat... :-)

ich denk dabei grad an das Lied von Snap - I got the power (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BRv9wGf5pk ca. bei 1:15)

wieviele da Agathe Bauer verstehen :-)

es gibt etliche beispiele für so etwas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonique (8. September 2009)

Schon einmal was von "selektiver Wahrnehmung" gehört? Nein? Also, man hört das, was man hören will. Wenn ich davor stehe dann sagt der Geistheiler leise zu mir "drago, du bist die schönste Frau der Welt und dazu noch verdammt intelligent!" Stimmt das? Liegt im Auge des Betrachters, aber ich hörs bestimmt, wenn ich das will.


----------



## Nordur (8. September 2009)

Dragonique schrieb:


> Schon einmal was von "selektiver Wahrnehmung" gehört? Nein? Also, man hört das, was man hören will. Wenn ich davor stehe dann sagt der Geistheiler leise zu mir "drago, du bist die schönste Frau der Welt und dazu noch verdammt intelligent!" Stimmt das? Liegt im Auge des Betrachters, aber ich hörs bestimmt, wenn ich das will.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lass uns doch unseren spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kordon (8. September 2009)

Gut dass ich ohne Ton spiele^^


Arne


----------



## -Spellmâster- (8. September 2009)

Nordur schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut wenn er schon so spießig ist unterstütze ich seine Aussage mal eben.

Wikipedia - Selektive Wahrnehmung


----------



## Nios (8. September 2009)

Mal was anderes:

Versucht mal im Ingame-Chat "WoW hat mich süchtig gemacht" einzugeben!

Hat mir mal n Kumpel erzählt,hat mich echt bisserl stutzig gemacht^^

Wobei der Geistheiler mich nie solange zugequatscht hat...


----------



## Dragendes (8. September 2009)

Also wenn man einen text zu den geplere liest kommt es vieleicht nur einen so vor das es wirklich stimmt aber trotzdem ganz witzig^^


achso und noch was passendes zu den verschwörungs zeug^^...
ich will niemanden beleidigen aber mein lehrer hat mir letztens gesagt jeder der verschwörungs theorien glaubt oder erfinde hat einen hirnschaden oder hatte sein ganzes leben keinen sex

ist kein witz hat mein lehrer meiner klasse echt gesagt aber das kam zu den thema world trade center 
und sind auch berufsschule das sind die lehrer viel heftiger drauf^^


----------



## -Spellmâster- (8. September 2009)

Dragendes schrieb:


> Also wenn man einen text zu den geplere liest kommt es vieleicht nur einen so vor das es wirklich stimmt aber trotzdem ganz witzig^^
> 
> 
> achso und noch was passendes zu den verschwörungs zeug^^...
> ...




Kluger Lehrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordur (8. September 2009)

Dragendes schrieb:


> achso und noch was passendes zu den verschwörungs zeug^^...
> ich will niemanden beleidigen aber mein lehrer hat mir letztens gesagt jeder der verschwörungs theorien glaubt oder erfinde hat einen hirnschaden oder hatte sein ganzes leben keinen sex




HAHAHA, der ist ja geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eine neue Theorie? Kein Sex führt zu Verschwörungstheorien? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akando (8. September 2009)

Ich höre dort "Surfin' Bird" von The Trashmen.... Leicht verzerrt, aber garantiert der Song.

->http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZThquH5t0ow


----------



## VallovShatt (8. September 2009)

Ich achte beim nächsten Tod mal drauf ob se das auch auf deutsch übersetzt ham  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordur (8. September 2009)

VallovShatt schrieb:


> Ich achte beim nächsten Tod mal drauf ob se das auch auf deutsch übersetzt ham
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich erspare Dir mal die Repkosten, für einen eventuellen Selbstmord, und sage es Dir...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nein, haben die nicht...waren wohl zu faul dafür^^


----------



## Soiy09 (8. September 2009)

Ich könnte meinen Manchmal auf Deutsch zu verstehen:

Wir wollen euch haben


Und das hat bisher niemand ausser ich geschrieben.
Dieser Satz kommt zwischen den beiden Englischen Sätzen. Play World of Warcraft (Wir wollen euch haben) Give Us your Money         vor.

=)

Villeicht fällt euch das auch auf.


----------



## Soiy09 (8. September 2009)

-----
-----
Hört mal genauhin bei diesem Link ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJdSOLzhnh8...feature=related ) 

Ich sage euch mal was ich daraus Höre.


Play World of Warcraft  /  Wir wollen euch haben  /  Give us your Money  /  Und sie alle versklaven



Hört bitte mal genau Hin, ich habe das auch nirgends gelesen das ich irgendwie Beeinflusst werde oder so, Hört mal genau hin und sagt mir ob ihr das Slebe Hört.


----------



## VallovShatt (8. September 2009)

Soiy09 schrieb:


> -----
> -----
> Hört mal genauhin bei diesem Link ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJdSOLzhnh8...feature=related )
> 
> ...



Die URL is leider verkehrt


----------



## Mjuu (8. September 2009)

Soiy09 schrieb:


> -----
> -----
> Hört mal genauhin bei diesem Link ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJdSOLzhnh8...feature=related )
> 
> ...


Die URL enthält eine fehlerhafte Video-ID.


----------



## Soiy09 (8. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJdSOLzhnh8...feature=related


----------



## Mjuu (8. September 2009)

Soiy09 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJdSOLzhnh8...feature=related



uahahah gänsehaut o.o ich hörs auch

wobei der in den comments das hier hört: 
Play World of Warcraft.
Your Money Is My Cure
Give us your&#65279; money
Thats right you costumer

ist auch was dran.


----------



## VallovShatt (8. September 2009)

Gut, nun können wir auch jeden Laut so hindrehen dass es einen sinnvollen Satz ergibt. Hat nicht noch jemand ne Französische/Russische/Spanische Botschaft entdeckt?


----------



## Soiy09 (8. September 2009)

Das von dem was du grad gepostet hast höre ich allerdings nicht : /

Bisher nur meine Version


----------



## N811 Schurke (8. September 2009)

deswgen gleich wiederbeleben lassen und weg vom friedhof^^
ne also selbst wenn dem so ist (ich habs teilweise auch gehört aber sehr undeutlich) ist man doch sag ich ma spätestens nach 2sec soweit weg geloffen das man den ncih mehr hört oder wenn man sich wiederbelebt ebenfalls mit klicken 2sec d.h der könnte uns nur sagen play world of warcraft was wir alle mit mehr oder weniger erfolg tun.
außerdem muss das nur 1ner hören schreibts dem nächsten der hörts auch  usw usw


----------



## seppix@seppix (8. September 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> €TE Manipuliert WoW auch Deutsch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dafür brauchts wohl keine Beweise oder?^^


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (8. September 2009)

GEHIRN! Mein Gott deutsch ist so eine schöne Sprache, hörrt auf mit diesem Getto Englisch gemische.

Und um auf das Thema zu kommen, Ja Blizzard möchte die Weltherschaft, sie manipulieren uns so das wir die Amerikanische Regierung stürzen, die kontrolle über Atomwaffen übernehmen und das Pentagon niederbrennen...

Nein mal im Ernst was soll so ein Fred? Fals das ganze hier Witzig gemeint war, ich muste nicht lachen. 

Naja schönen Abend allen.


----------



## SuperAlex (8. September 2009)

BaLR0g schrieb:


> Ein Fall für das Galileo Mystery Team?



Eimer Abdahla ist schon am Fall dran.


----------



## N811 Schurke (8. September 2009)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> Eimer Abdahla ist schon am Fall dran.



Nur scheiße das er kein Wow-Acc hat dieses rätsel wird ihn vorher heftig beschäftigen wie man einen bekommt xD


----------



## Grushdak (8. September 2009)

Was ist der Sinn dieses Topics? - auch Manipulierung?^^
Das Leben ist Manipulierung!

Ha und gerade , wo ich dieses Topic lese ...
höre gerade "zufällig" -> *Nostrum - Mindgames (3i%)*

... seltsam ...


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. September 2009)

Ich spiele WoW sowieso ohne Ton. Haha. Gebasht xD


----------



## Thalonclaw (8. September 2009)

Haben FBI und Außeridische damit auch was zu tun?


----------



## Vrocas (8. September 2009)

Ich bin coolich :O


----------



## Immondys (8. September 2009)

Hühnersuppe schrieb:


> Blizzard ist nen Teil der Borg, die Borg kamen um die Welt zu erobern.......
> 
> Blizzard gehört zum Klu-Klux-Clan.....
> 
> ...



Du hast vergessen - Blizzard beschäftigt Chuck Norris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## laguun (9. September 2009)

unterschwellige botschaften gibt es. ich denke ihr habt bestimmt noch nicht von der silent sublimital technik gehört. hier mal ein kleiner auschnitt





> Diese verwegene Software wandelt Worte und Töne jeder Art in einen stillen Sound knapp unterhalb des Ultraschalls um, das vom menschlichen Ohr nicht mehr bewusst gehört wird. Erstaunlicherweise werden die &#8222;stillen&#8220; Worte und Töne aber massiv wahrgenommen!
> Dabei ist ein Silent Subliminal um ein Vielfaches lauter als alles andere in der Umgebung - und wird deshalb kraftvoll vom Unterbewusstsein wahrgenommen, unterhalb der Schwelle des Wachbewusstseins.
> Stille Subliminals erreichen das menschliche Gehirn auf einer Frequenz, die wir als Kleinkinder sogar noch hörbar wahrnehmen konnten. Als Babys haben wir gelernt, Töne knapp unterhalb der Ultra-Schall-Frequenzen zu dekodieren und einzuordnen.
> Im Laufe der Jahre verlieren wir Menschen die Fähigkeit, solche Töne zu hören - nicht jedoch die Fähigkeit, sie zu dekodieren.
> ...



wer mehr wissen will hier der link link


----------



## Tibu (9. September 2009)

Ich versteh da immer nur 'Ich überlass ihm alle ...(Macht)' (das 'Macht' hört man im Gegensatz zum Rest nur undeutlich),  sowie 'Schweinebauch'


----------



## Velias (9. September 2009)

Oh Gott, erst die Supermärkte und nun auch WoW ... alle wollen mich beeinflussen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. September 2009)

Ich bin jetzt echt sauer auf Blizz!!!

Ich bestehe auf eine Lokalisierung.
Ich möchte bitte, dass mein Gehirn in meiner Mutterprache manipuliert wird.

Frechheit sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. September 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> "Da ist der Proof, Junge!"



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicDarrok (9. September 2009)

laguun schrieb:


> unterschwellige botschaften gibt es. ich denke ihr habt bestimmt noch nicht von der silent sublimital technik gehört. hier mal ein kleiner auschnitt
> [...]
> wer mehr wissen will hier der link link


Klar, und die Amis sind in der Lage das Wetter zu manipulieren
die CIA hat Kennedy erschossen
und so weiter

wer mehr lesen will, hier


----------



## Velias (9. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (9. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt echt sauer auf Blizz!!!
> 
> Ich bestehe auf eine Lokalisierung.
> Ich möchte bitte, dass mein Gehirn in meiner Mutterprache manipuliert wird.
> ...



Genau, ich schreib nen GM an, das kanns ja wohl nicht sein.


----------



## Grushdak (9. September 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> in der Lage das Wetter zu manipulieren


Man glaubt es kaum, aber genau daß wurde schon mit Erfolg im Krieg angewendet.
Und Wahnsinn, was dadurch geschah ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PitbullStylez (9. September 2009)

Spielt man gewisse Songs von 2Pac rückwärts ab, hört man "Yes i'm alive", das Britney Spears Beispiel wurde schon gepostet & ich würde meinen whatever darauf verwetten, das wenn ich jede Ansprache von George W. Bush rückwärts abspiele ich irgendwo "I owned the Twintowers" höre.


----------



## bruderelfe (9. September 2009)

Wenn man gewisse mobs killt denkt man auch das sie sprechen hört sich an wie hilfe kein scherz, wie viele schon sagten man kann auch viel reininterpretieren


----------



## Tinaru (9. September 2009)

Nordur schrieb:


> Naja....ich würde sagen...Blitzmerker^^
> Das ist schon so alt, dass es einen Bart von Berlin nach China hat xD
> Mal ehrlich, wem so etwas auffällt, verbringt zuviel Zeit beim Geistheiler
> 
> ...



/sign! xD zu oft gestorben aus frust hört er stimmten^^


----------



## Seratos (9. September 2009)

Haben die Illuminaten etwas damit zu tun?

Sinnloser Thread. Gabs schon x-mal.

und wer so oft stirbt um das zu bemerken, der sollte mal nachdenken vll das spiel zu wechseln.


----------



## Theralk (9. September 2009)

Seratos schrieb:


> Haben die Illuminaten etwas damit zu tun?
> 
> Sinnloser Thread. Gabs schon x-mal.
> 
> und wer so oft stirbt um das zu bemerken, der sollte mal nachdenken vll das spiel zu wechseln.



Sinnlos hin oder her, mir gefällt er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



macht WoW spielen Sinn?

Macht dein Post in diesem "sinnlosen Tread" Sinn?

Was macht überhaupt Sinn? 


kommt drauf an was jeder einzelne erwartet, sich davon verspricht.

Mich hat der Tread und die Links ne ganze Weile gut unterhalten.

Daher war er für mich sinnvoll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BabyMilk (9. September 2009)

Wer wenig Hirn hat vielleicht, ja,
die aber eine gewisse Intelligenz haben, 
lassen sich nicht so schnell manipulieren. =P


----------



## Velias (9. September 2009)

BabyMilk schrieb:


> Wer wenig Hirn hat vielleicht, ja,
> die aber eine gewisse Intelligenz haben,
> lassen sich nicht so schnell manipulieren. =P



Ich denke eher die "Intelligenten" sind die,  die nur überzeugter davon sind, das man sie nicht so schnell Manipulieren kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (9. September 2009)

Elvis lebt und wurde von den Aliens zur Monbasis abberufen, weil man mit Blizzard Spielen mehr Leute gleichzeitig erreicht. Darunter auch die hirnlosen Zombies die offensichtlich für Youtubemüllwerbung Geld bekommen, Google für den neuen Messias halten und Foren generell als Mülleimmer für ihre geistigen Fehlleistungen betrachten. Dieselben Zombies glauben auch daran, das nach der Wahl die Steuern nicht erhöht werden, diue Arbeitslosenzahlen sinken, Ackermann Reue zeigt und sein Geld verschenkt und auch ansonsten alles besser wird.
@TE Was immer du rauchst oder trinkst - dein Händler hat dich belogen. Es ist weder gesund noch legal.


----------



## gismo1voss (9. September 2009)

Mann das ist doch schon Uralt!!


----------



## schmetti (9. September 2009)

--------Manipuliert Blizzard mit WoW unser Gehirn?---------

Deins scheinbar ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und im übrigen Wünsche ich allen einen schönen guten Morgen


----------



## noizycat (9. September 2009)

Menno, wo ist der alte Titel hin .. der war viel lustiger. ^^


PS: 
Wenn Blizz wirklich manipulieren will, sollen sie sowas doch bitte in die Instanzmugge einbauen. Wie oft idle ich denn bei Bob rum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und dann noch auf Englisch, so kann das hier doch nix werden ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mommel (9. September 2009)

Dein Hirn möchte einfach da was reininterpretieren.

Und wenn man nicht grad langeweile hat steht man eh nicht beim Geistheiler.

Die machen das gaaaanz anders.


----------



## Nordur (9. September 2009)

Wenn ich langeweile habe, farme ich...
Gold
Erz
Leder
Ruf
Skill

Wer lieber aus langeweile bei Bob rumsteht, soll er/sie es doch machen^^


----------



## Vrocas (9. September 2009)

bob is ja ziemlich berühmt...

Is das ne Abkürzung für irgendwas...??


----------



## Farodien (9. September 2009)

Definitiv JA!!!

Schaut mal eure Rechtschreibung, Aussprache, Sozialverhalten, Essgewohnheiten sowie eure beruflichen oder schulischen Leistungen an....

Natürlich trifft das nicht auf alle zu , aber so etwa auf 3/3 der WoW Spieler.


In diesem Sinne...

weichet dem Bösen.


----------



## Gnorfal (9. September 2009)

Geheime Nachricht
Beim letzten Furz höre ich eindeutig raus, dass Dein Gehirn manipuliert wurde, lieber TE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordur (9. September 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> bob is ja ziemlich berühmt...
> 
> Is das ne Abkürzung für irgendwas...??



Bob heisst der Geistheiler von Shakes und Fidget^^


----------



## Millencolin (9. September 2009)

Beseth schrieb:


> Brainwashing in WoW?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



siehste ja an dir ... die haben dein hirn so manipuliert, dass du nen paranoia thread erstellst ^^


----------



## Beseth (9. September 2009)

Der Fred könnte mittlerweile glatt aus einem Raucherforum stammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Philipp Morris und Reemtsma sind gute Männer und nicht die illuminaten die wollen garnicht das ich süchtig werde und Krebs bekomme,sondern das es mir gut geht.

Und klar das die Werbungen & Plakate schalten,schliesslich sind doch sämtliche Unternehmen auf Profit aus.

Wie kann ne Zigarette schlecht sein wo ich mich doch sauwohl beim rauchen fühle.

Ich gebe doch aus freiem Willen Geld für Kippen aus und nicht weil ich süchtig bin oder weil es die Zigarettenindrustrie mir per Werbung suggeriert.

Zumal ich meine erste Kippe ja auch nicht von Morris angeboten bekommen habe,sondern von nem Kumpel.

LOL,der CIA und die Illus sind dran schuld das ich qualme **rofl

Un Du lächerlicher TE schreibst ja Ziggaretten noch mit 2G,wie lol ist das denn,anscheinend wirkt die Kippenwerbung speziell bei Dir.

LOL,das Thema ist doch schon uralt..lasst über was anderes reden 

Wie kann es scheisse sein was 12 Millionen tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und von wegen Blizzard mein Geld und Gottstatus:

Und wenn denn mal en Game auf den Markt kommt das erfolgreicher ist und mehr Abos hat als WoW,dann isses Wow 2 und kommt von "Blizzard" <<1000faches Zitat aus Foren

Und mir doch scheissegal das Blizzard als einziges Pay-abo MMO einen zusätzlichen ITEMShop hat hat genau wie die verhassten NoobFree2play´s ,wo ich für die gleichen ultrahässlichen Startscreen-Frisuren,Charmodels,Klassen,Rassen usw. nochmal extra "Money"-Euros abdrücken muss wo ich normalerweise für 20 Euros nochmal locker 6 Wochen umsonst zocken könnte. lololololol**,,..hauptsache ich fühl mich so wohl dabei.

Zumal Blizzards Grafikengine die einzige auf der ganzen Welt ist, die "ZEITLOS" ist und alles überdauert..yoomann  lolol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <<Hunderfaches Zitat aus Wow Foren

Völlig Normal auch das der Fred "Loginserver funzen nich" innerhalb 4 Stunden über 17000 Hits hat....ein Hoch auf uns "Casuals" **lolol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und in keinem anderen Game macht es soviel Fun tagelang stumpfsinnig auf den Angelbutton zu klicken bis endlich die verfluchte Kröte dranhängt..."das nenn ich dann mal "wohlverdienter Erfolg" BÄÄÄM!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"BLIZZARD LIEBT UNS!!! und "NICHT" unsere Kohle..und selbst wenn..ich scheiss auf "BOB"!!!!


..Komm gemma zocken ^^ Erfolge sammeln und endlich was "erreichen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



have FUN Leutzz  **BÄÄMMM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich klink mich jetzt mal flockig aus und lasse Euch mit meinem unwissenden Mist den oben verzapft hab "leiden" 

byebye

PS: Rechtschreibfehler kommen aus dem harten Brain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luzias (9. September 2009)

das is einfach nur einbildung......wenn da steht" give us your money" achtet man darauf und es hört sich wirklich so an(is es aber net)

das is genauso wie mit den geister die "angeblich" auf fotos festgehalten haben......humbuk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinderhasser (9. September 2009)

Merkt ihr das erst jetzt ? 

Blizzard sind Auserirdische und die Server stehen alle in AREA 51...ihr glaubt nur die stehen woanders.

Und wenn mal die LOginserver down sind liegt es daran, dass gerade ein Sonnensturm mal wieder die Verbindung zwischen Universum und Erde gestört hat.


----------



## Gnorfal (9. September 2009)

> PS: Rechtschreibfehler kommen aus dem harten Brain ugly.gif


Bei so vielen Lol´s und Rofl´s is der Härtegrad des o.g. Brain wohl bei Quark einzustufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semetor (9. September 2009)

Beseth schrieb:


> Brainwashing in WoW?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo und wenn du nicht aufpasst tanz Uri Geller nackt mit den Auserirdischen durch dein Wohnzimmer!


----------



## Gartarus (9. September 2009)

apt-get moo


----------



## Stevesteel (9. September 2009)

alle Jahre wieder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: morgen platzt der Mond in tausend Teile!


----------



## Vreen (9. September 2009)

warum sollte bei wow unser hirn unterschwelig gewaschen werden?
das tun sie oberschwellig doch schon massiv genug.


----------



## Kankru (9. September 2009)

Ich finds Quark, naja ich geh wow spielen Blizzard muss ja auch was verdienen *sabber*


----------



## Shaxer (9. September 2009)

hört sich wie französisch an hatte ich mal in der schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sucki89 (9. September 2009)

Beseth schrieb:


> PS: Rechtschreibfehler kommen aus dem harten Brain
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich spar mir jetzt mal ein fullquote dieses beitrags, denn ich will es niemandem antun sowas nochmal zu lesen.

Ich frag mich nur was du mit diesem Post aussagen willst. Aussagen wie "das is so lol" sind, für mich, noch aussagekräftiger als Bilder, denn nach dem lesen deines Posts fällt es mir nicht sehr schwer zu ahnen was sich in deinem "harten Brain" wirklich abspielt.

Also 1. hat dein Post keinerlei Aussage, weil du über irgendwelche Dinge schwatzt die keinen interessieren und 2. is der mit sovielen lols und rofls gespickt, dass man beim lesen verrückt wird. Da wäre mir diese >KiiiNdErgArTeeNsChrEiiibWeIIIse< noch lieber gewesen, wobei ich die auch ned mag.

Aber zurück zum Thema:

Ich kannte es noch nicht und mich hatts erschreckt. Aber im Grunde habens vor mir schon viele gesagt, wenn man sich darauf konzentriert und diese Dinge hören WILL, dann hört man es auch und ich glaub nicht, dass es wirklich beabsichtigt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Kotnik (9. September 2009)

O....M.....G...oO


Das ist der gleiche Mist wie mit Geisterbotschaften auf KAssetten und so....wenn man etwas hören will, dann hört man das. "Give Us Your Money" könnte man auch anders hören. Es kommt darauf an, was einem suggeriert wird, bzw was man erwartet..

Vielleicht sollte man weniger Verschwörungstheorien beschuldigen oder darauf reinfallen und sich lieber fragen, waurm man dieses Spiel spielt, warum man süchtig ist etc...Einfach mal zugeben, dass man einfach dankbar für das gute Angebot der Realitätsflucht ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist dohc kein Ding, mein Gott, aber gleich so paranoia-Müll von sich geben..^^ das ist lächerlich.


----------



## Lomiraan (9. September 2009)

Also, ich hör da auch sachen wie "quatsch" 

Denkt euch einfach irgend ein Wort, und wiederholt es im kopf. wtten ihr gört das dann auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barbossa94 (9. September 2009)

Esteregg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siilverberg (9. September 2009)

Das ist der selbe effekt wie er auch in den sog. "Agahte Bauer Songs" auftritt euer Gehirn spielt euch da halt einen Streich meist tritt das auf wenn ihr songs auf englisch hört, und kaum bis keine englisch kentnisse habt, so kann mann zum beispiel bei dem Song "I got the Power" von Snap halt "Agathe Bauer" raushören.


----------



## Potpotom (9. September 2009)

Selbst wenn dem so wäre... wen juckts? Stört mich auch nicht wirklich wenn ich bei einem VW-Händler überall VW-Zeichen sehe oder man beim Einkaufen von Lautsprechern vollgeseiert wird. Zumal man am Stück wohl nur einige Sekundenbruchteile bei Bob verbringt... abgesehen von den paar Sekunden im BG.


----------



## Drazmodaan (9. September 2009)

Siilverberg schrieb:


> Das ist der selbe effekt wie er auch in den sog. "Agahte Bauer Songs" auftritt euer Gehirn spielt euch da halt einen Streich meist tritt das auf wenn ihr songs auf englisch hört, und kaum bis keine englisch kentnisse habt, so kann mann zum beispiel bei dem Song "I got the Power" von Snap halt "Agathe Bauer" raushören.





http://www.tonbandstimmen.de/skeptik1.htm

checkt das mal, dann könnt ihr beruhigt weiterspielen.


----------



## Waler (9. September 2009)

Ich denke auch das man das hört was man will oder das was man gesagt bekommt.Wenn man daran glaubt könnte sie auch sagen:
Lol du Kackboon du stirbst so oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preator (9. September 2009)

close pls


----------



## Xoulinia Jenkins (9. September 2009)

Ich hab Gallileo Mystery geschrieben.

Aber echt übel der Geistheiler ey...Bei mir sagt der Immer "Gank die N00bs. Geh nicht off bleib on spiel, bezahl uns!!"

Ne jetzt mal echt das is lächerlicher als so manches was ich bis jetzt gehört hab. Ich glaub eher das Gehirn des TE wurd von nem "DaVinciCode"-Virus infiziert.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (9. September 2009)

Farodien schrieb:


> Definitiv JA!!!
> 
> Schaut mal eure Rechtschreibung, Aussprache, Sozialverhalten, Essgewohnheiten sowie eure beruflichen oder schulischen Leistungen an....
> 
> ...




"Natürlich trifft das nicht auf alle zu , aber so etwa auf 3/3 der WoW Spieler."
Also... irgendwie steckt in dieser Aussage ein leichtes Paradoxum drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Phash (9. September 2009)

Wenn man blizzard rückwärts schreibt kommt drazzilb raus - was ja bekanntermaße der Herrscher der Aliens ist, die uns unterjochen werden...


----------



## rundas (9. September 2009)

war ja klar das wer sowas schreibt^^

aber jetzt mal hand aufs herz
 ich kann da nix verstehen, so was ist meiner meinung nur was für verschwörungstheoretiker

trozdem ist echt interesant was jemand aus soetwas heraushören kann^^
aber sowas kann nur einem auffallen der seeeehr oft vorm geistheiler stand^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

postet nur brav weiter^^


----------



## H24Lucky (9. September 2009)

Also ich kann es auch hören !!
Wenn ich es laut aufdrehe hintergrundmusik und umgebung ausschalte dann höre ich !

Play World of Warcraft
Wir wollen ... alle haben
Give us you´re money 

Habe es auch testweise als mp3 aufm Stick gemacht und Nicht WoWlern abgespielt OHNE zu sagen was zu hören ist !

FAZIT
Sie hörten

Play World of Warcraft
Wir wollen ..... haben
...... you´re money



..... = unverständlich ich werden mal versuchen rauschen zu entfernen und den Ton langsamer zu machen !!

Aber mir ist das Wurst denn wenn das der fall ist, ist es eh entweder Werbegag oder allgemein spass !


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (9. September 2009)

Kvick schrieb:


> das einzige was ich höre is sowas wie "chajrarsrahda"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da scheinste dich ja gut auszukennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:drug:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oliilo (9. September 2009)

BaLR0g schrieb:


> Ein Fall für das Galileo Mystery Team?


made my day


----------



## Kev_S (9. September 2009)

ist doch alles quuuuuuuark xD 

Wetten das Leute die kein World of Warcraft spielen irgendwelche Butterbrot rezepte raushören ;P xD

Mit viel Fantasie kann man aus den verschiedensten Sätzen was anderes machen ;P also ernsthaft, lasst nicht eure Fantasie mit euch durchgehen


----------



## KinayFeelwood (9. September 2009)

Kannte es nicht und bin extrem erschrocken Oo
Ich muss wenn ich wieder reinkomme dringend meinen kumpel mal drauf hinweisen, der is eh so ein verschwörungstheoretiker xDD


----------



## Tamaecki (9. September 2009)

JA, sie tuen es zu 100%


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (9. September 2009)

Ich seh schon wie sich viele Buffed User von der nächsten Klippe werfen um dem Geistheiler zuzuhören *lol*

Köstlicher Gedanke ^^



Erinnert mich ein wenig an Lemmings... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



World of Lemmings   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. September 2009)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> Kannte es nicht und bin extrem erschrocken Oo
> Ich muss wenn ich wieder reinkomme dringend meinen kumpel mal drauf hinweisen, der is eh so ein verschwörungstheoretiker xDD



so breitet sich so ein schwachsinn aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das  ist einfach interpretation.. klar wenn man den text dazu liest hört sich auch ein geflüstertes und soundtechnisch bearbeitetes "Der hier riecht nach fisch" nach "Magier, mach nen Tisch" an...

Man kann in alles irgendwas reininterpretieren wenn man genug fantasie hat


----------



## Spoonar (9. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Soviele Wow Spieler mit Hirn gibt es ja nun nicht ...



hi tikume.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. September 2009)

Spoonar schrieb:


> hi tikume.



das war sehr viel schwachsinniger und geistloser als alles was tikume je gepostet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (9. September 2009)

Natürlich manipuliert Blizz die Spieler, um dann, in 1-2 Jahren die WELTHERRSCHAFT zu übernehmen. Aber nicht verraten, sonst kriegt meine neue USB Kristallkugel Ärger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. September 2009)

Man hört halt das, was man hören will. Gibts genauso bei Musik auch.

"Thats me in the corner, thats me in the dark, ..." verstehen einige "Lets pee in the corner, lets pee in the dark ..."

Oder von Snap damals "I've got the Power" -> "Agate Bauer"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. September 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Oder von Snap damals "I've got the Power" -> "Agate Bauer"



hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hol ihn unter's dach!


----------



## Visssion (9. September 2009)

nein und wenn man etwas anderes was sich ähnlich anhören würde darauf kopieren würde, würde man auch denken das er genau das sagt, also schwachsinn das sie soetwas vor haben oO


----------



## Dabow (9. September 2009)

lass mich mal überlegen : ja !? O_o


----------



## nadel (9. September 2009)

also vom ding her höre ich nur give me ur money aber das währe sogar in game logisch weil es kostet ja etwas sich bei dem rezzen zu lassen.


----------



## Grushdak (9. September 2009)

Also unglaublich, welch vielseitige Phantasien hier so freigelegt werden ...
Haben manche Ausgang?^^

Hoffentlich hat das hier mal so langsam ein Ende! ....


----------



## Visssion (9. September 2009)

stimmt xD ansowas hab ich noch gar nich gedacht^^


----------



## hawayboy (9. September 2009)

mag sein das sie es tun. aber die videos sagen mal gar nix und haben sicher nix mit etwas derartigem zu tun.
Eine botschaft die einem unbewusst ins gehirn gesetzt wird ist nicht irgendeine form von geflüster.

Wen das seine botschaft sein sollte, wirst du den inhalt nicht erkennen indem du versuchst das geflüster zu deuten. solche botschafften werden wen dan schon inerhalb kürzester zeit  ewig oft abgespielt.  (ständige wiederholung ist die einzige möglichkeit eines lerneffekts je öfter desto besser)
Wenn das also eine botschaft ist, nims auf, und lass es durch ein sehr gutes soundprogramm laufen. veringere die abspiel geschwindigkeit ganz extrem 
und versuche dan etwas zu hören.

achso im kino geht das auch, einfach ca jedes 20. bild nen kurzen text einblenden.
jedoch muss die bildfrequenz über 14 damit sie für das auge nicht wahrnehmbar ist.


----------



## Littelbigboss (9. September 2009)

immondys ich glaub bald steht wer vor deiner tür und der will nichts gutes


----------



## Totebone (9. September 2009)

Habs gerade ausprobiert man hört die 3 Sätze zu 100%


----------



## Totebone (9. September 2009)

btw könnte auch die hohe anzahl von WoW Süchtigen erklären 

/vor Gallileo Mystery duck


----------



## Dragonique (9. September 2009)

Soiy09 schrieb:


> -----
> -----
> Hört mal genauhin bei diesem Link ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJdSOLzhnh8...feature=related )
> 
> ...




"Ein Spiel sie zu knechten. Sie alle zu finden. Ins Dunkle zu treiben. Und ewig zu binden."


----------



## SeelenGeist (9. September 2009)

H24Lucky schrieb:


> Also ich kann es auch hören !!
> Wenn ich es laut aufdrehe hintergrundmusik und umgebung ausschalte dann höre ich !
> 
> Play World of Warcraft
> ...


Arbeitest du bei Galileo Mystery Team?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kannst dann ja auch so tolle Theorien aufstellen, die irgendwie doch zu keinem Ergebnis kommen. ^^


----------



## Totebone (9. September 2009)

omg langsam wird diese gallileo kacke lächerlich ...

Anstat zu flamen hört ma ingame nach


----------



## Eltin (9. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Soviele Wow Spieler mit Hirn gibt es ja nun nicht ...



Tikume muss mal wieder den größten Teil der WOW-Gemeinschaft beleidigen!

Du NERVT


----------



## Vrocas (9. September 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> Tikume muss mal wieder den größten Teil der WOW-Gemeinschaft beleidigen!
> 
> Du NERVT



Tikume denkt halt es wäre etwas besseres nur weil es V.I.P Benutzer ist :'(

Naja aber zurück zum Thema:

Das mit dem Geistheiler hat halt den "Hörst du das auch" Effekt. Alles nur Einbildung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (9. September 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> Tikume muss mal wieder den größten Teil der WOW-Gemeinschaft beleidigen!
> 
> Du NERVT




Und deine Rechtschreibung gibt ihm recht !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (9. September 2009)

Ich glaube der Fehler war gewollt... ;P


----------



## Ravanna (9. September 2009)

Sehe ich auch so


----------



## Erypo (9. September 2009)

es stimmt schon das der geist des sagt...

kp was ich davon halten soll aber auf jeden fall ein geiles feature

greets stena


----------



## Deadhunt (9. September 2009)

Ich kann es durchaus auch bestätigen das man so etwas hören kann, allerdings sehe ich es als reine Interpretationssache. Zumindest wäre es mir nie aufgefallen wenn es nicht erwähnt worden wäre ^^
Und selbst wenn es wirklich von Bob gesagt wird, so ist das mit Sicherheit als Easter Egg eingebaut und nicht um unser Gehirn zu manipulieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cotraxis (9. September 2009)

Beseth schrieb:


> Brainwashing in WoW?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also hab nun beide videos gesehen und schreib dazu nun mal FAKE!!!

/sign vote 4 close


----------



## Totebone (9. September 2009)

Deadhunt schrieb:


> Ich kann es durchaus auch bestätigen das man so etwas hören kann, allerdings sehe ich es als reine Interpretationssache. Zumindest wäre es mir nie aufgefallen wenn es nicht erwähnt worden wäre ^^
> Und selbst wenn es wirklich von Bob gesagt wird, so ist das mit Sicherheit als Easter Egg eingebaut und nicht um unser Gehirn zu manipulieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also Eastereggs sind eigendlich schon etwas sichtbarer als das ^^
Und das ist eigendlich Typische Unterschwellige Werbung wie sie anscheinend modern geworden ist, undzwar weil sie Funktioniert^^


----------



## drothi (9. September 2009)

Logo wieso würdest du denn sonst jeden Monat geld für zahlen^^


----------



## Deadhunt (9. September 2009)

Mal ehrlich, wer wird denn bitte von einer geisterhaften Stimme die vielleicht (!!!) diese Sachen sagt beeinflusst?
Wobei ... würde ich ohne diese Stimme noch WoW spielen, mit Sicherheit nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (9. September 2009)

Epixe?

Edit: Was macht der Thread eig erst jetzt hier? Ich hab das schon vor über 3 Jahren zum ersten mal bemerkt. Kontrolle? Nein, einfach nur ein weiteres lustiges Zusatzpuzzleteil..


----------



## Nexilein (9. September 2009)

Dazu sage ich nur:

Hol ihn unter's Dach


----------



## Envictus (9. September 2009)

Macht mir Angst, ohne Scheiß..


----------



## Abeille (9. September 2009)

Schnitzelwagen ;-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6hgkPMcZw8


----------



## ~Cynn~ (9. September 2009)

also entweder ich höre:

play world of warcraft
(wir wollen euch haben)
gives us your money
(und sie alle versklaven)

oder

play world of warcraft
you can buy it by card
gives us your money
thats right you customer

hab das erste nur gehört als ichs gelesen habe = man hört was man hören will^^


----------



## skyline930 (9. September 2009)

Och komm schon, es gibt sowas wie "Eastereggs".. Das Blizzard außerdem Money von seinen Customern will ist ja klar - die haben weiß Gott wieviel Mitarbeiter, dann die nicht zu verachtenden Serverkosten für die weiß Gott wieviele ² Realms, und schließlich .. die Leute wollen ja auch Gewinn damit machen.

Es gab schließlich auch Anspielungen auf wieviele Filme - klar, die wollen uns damit manipulieren die Filem zu schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mir grad übrigens eingefallen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkT7Ck58LlU

Die Hol ihn unters Dach sache. Das ist einfach eine "Einstellungssache". Hört euch die Textpassage da an (die kommt nach 40 sec ca.) und denkt dabei an die Worte "Hol ihn unters dach" -> Ihr werdet es hören.
Denkt dabei an den (echten) Text "All in all its just another Brick in the Wall" -> Ihr werdet es auch so hören.

Bei mir klappts zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (9. September 2009)

also eines ist klar:

der geistheiler sagt das wirklich, habs grade eben ingame gehört.


denke aber eher, dass es n easteregg oder so ist^^


----------



## Totebone (9. September 2009)

Hab heut 2 Gildenkollegen gesagt 
"Ey macht ma Sound auf 100% und hört ma dem Geistheiler zu"

Nach 2min sageten se mir dann die besagten Sätze .... also nix mit vorher angesagt <.<


----------



## Soiy09 (9. September 2009)

Aber warum haben sie das nicht in irgendeine Ini oder Bg musik gepackt. Weil beim Geistheiler is man im normal fall ja eigentlich nur paar sekunden.


Und andere frage noch dazu...gibt es sowas auch noch in anderen sounds? z.b. in den oben angesprochenen battlegrundsounds oder so?


----------



## Pantherrebel (9. September 2009)

Einbildung ist auch eine Bildung.


----------



## Yaize (9. September 2009)

xD

leutz egal was ihr nehmt.. nehmt einfach in zukunft weniger von dem zeug xD


----------



## Soiy09 (9. September 2009)

Yaize schrieb:


> xD
> 
> leutz egal was ihr nehmt.. nehmt einfach in zukunft weniger von dem zeug xD




Ohmahn wie du nicht witzig bist...

Ich Kommentiere dich auch mal so wie du alles dämlich Kommentierst...


----------



## Mikey111 (9. September 2009)

Irgendwas sagt die Stimme tatsächlich aber mit Sicherheit nicht Play World of Warcraft oder sowas.

Wär aber spannend zu wissen was es ist. Man müsst nur das rauschen wegscheiden und die Stimme ein bisschen lauter machen!? Geht sowas!?
Wo sind die Tontechniker!?


----------



## boonfish (9. September 2009)

Beseth schrieb:


> Brainwashing in WoW?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Brainwashing? meinst du etwa so http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0xWe3L5Wgc...feature=related.


----------



## Soiy09 (9. September 2009)

Genau ! 

Nur dieser Subliminal (UnterbewustseinsNachricht) Etwas zu auffällig ist als das man es noch Subliminal (cooles wort^^) nennen könnte


----------



## Totebone (9. September 2009)

Soiy09 schrieb:


> Genau !
> 
> Nur dieser Subliminal (UnterbewustseinsNachricht) Etwas zu auffällig ist als das man es noch Subliminal (cooles wort^^) nennen könnte



Wenn man nicht drauf achtet fällt es auch nicht auf


----------



## Skyler93 (9. September 2009)

Also die Geistheilerin sagt give us your money??
Jane klar will blizz geldverdienen^^will das nit jeder xDD
ABER
das alles nur schmarn^^

Guckt mal 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj1EDNVQsgY
man denkt er sagt yeeeA
Aber er sagt yeeeaH
SCRUBS FTW!


----------



## -Vardor- (9. September 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALt kennt doch jeder
Und wurde auch schon mehrfach von gms bestätigt.
Fragt doch einfach nen gm wenn ihrs net glaubt.


----------



## Pluto-X (9. September 2009)

Oh Mann wie kann man nur solch einen Unsinn für bare Münze nehmen ?
Es gibt immer noch eine erschreckend hohe Anzahl an Menschen denen man alles mögliche an Schmarn auftischen kann   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sie fressen es ohne Sinn und Verstand in sich rein.
Frei nach dem Motto:  Aberglaube ist auch n Glaube .
Passt lieber auf das ihr nicht von der Erdscheibe fällt, könnte weh tun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gute Nacht Verstand !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snefa (9. September 2009)

em gegenfrage: Was soll der geistheiler sonst sagen?
Ich mein , soll sich blizzard für jeden npc inen neuen komischen "Wow"-Sprachigen Satz ausdenken?
Ich denk dazu waren se einfach zu faul, dafür sagt der gh einfach "Spielt wow"- was hat das bitte mit Gehirn manipulation zu tun? Man spielts ja eh oder?^^


----------



## Imbageif (9. September 2009)

kurze antwort: Ja mit einem "wenn", lange antwort: Nein mit einem "aber"

Um ehrlich zu sein halte ich es für unwarscheinlich, man hört, was man hören will. Möglicherweise fragt mich mein gesterheiler, warum da stroh liegt, oder sagt: "du schon wieder" ...  wer weiß. 

Das ist genauso wie in dem Lied "another Brick in the wall" wenn man es hören will, hört man es, aber es ist völliger zufall. Ich wette wenn man jede X - beliebige Soundaufnahme nimmt und verbreitet, dass sie Y - Text enthält, der einigermayen von der länge und vom Rythmus passt darin versteckt sei, werden viele genau das hören. Manipulation ? Magie ? oder doch die Illuminaten ? wohl kaum....


----------



## Konion (9. September 2009)

hab die videos gesehen und hört sich kein bisschen so an


----------



## Rock ist anders (10. September 2009)

*hust*  möcht scho im voraus sagen das ich die ereignisse vom 11. september 01 nicht gut heise, aber da hats doch dann au geheisen das man in den rauchwolken ne teufelsfratze sehen kann und bla bla nörgel usw.
am anfang des threads hats eh au schon wer gesagt: bei britney spears, das lied "one more time" rückwärts ergibt au was...
das thema versteckte botschaften bzw. unterschwällige botschaften is doch so alt wie die menschheit und ich bin mir sicher, wenn man es sich nur lang genug einredet glaubt mans auch noch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...aber bitte es gibt ja au den yeti und den weihnachtsmann obwohl letzer eine ausgeburt vom CocaCola konzern is 

kurzgesagt: jedem das seine, mir das meiste


----------



## Anduris (10. September 2009)

Völliger Schwachsinn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ihr Freaks!


----------



## Immondys (10. September 2009)

Beseth schrieb:


> Brainwashing in WoW?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jetzt hab ichs verstanden. Die Stimme kenn ich doch. Es ist Chuck Norris, der aus Langeweile mal wieder Tote auferstehen läßt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bradel (10. September 2009)

das ganze spiel ist so ausgelegt dass die massen es unbedingt weiterspielen wollen und geld zahlen, das grundkonzept macht einfach süchtig bis zu einem ganz bestimmten punkt. bis man bei dem is haben die meisten schon min 6monate gezahlt etc...


----------



## Skyler93 (10. September 2009)

Bin immernoch der meinung Die illuminaten bringen die welt dazu WoW zu zoggen, dann wen jeder zockt jeden PC crashen zu lassen, WoW gibts nimma, mesnchen wird langweilig, menschen machen krieg, dritter weltkrieg, blabla, I LOVE SCRUBs, I LOVE YOU, nörgelnörgel, lalalallalalallalalalala, ich glaub ich geh jitz lieber schlafen sonst fall ich vom hocker O.o^^
achja übrigens ihr findet was ich sage sinnlos? genau so sinnlos is der thread


----------



## Skyler93 (10. September 2009)

OMFG.
(sag ich nur damit beim Forenticker nit die Phising mail mit den Alar mount ganz oben ist^^)


----------



## Kansie (10. September 2009)

nun .. Das wow eine gewisse art von Brainwashing betreibt .. Ist ohnehin klar. Soviele leute vernachlässigen sich und ihre umwelt für wow .. ok auch für andere online games.. aber wow ist nunmal so... gebaut Oo" ... Natürlich gibts ausnahmen. Aber .. Wenn WoW server jemals abgeschaltet werden ... wirds wohl mehr von solchen austickern geben -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFxJpuH31bg

alle meinen das ist fake ... Ich dacht das anfangs auch. Ich hab aber die orginal postings von dem gelesen der das online gestellt hat ... und ihn ausgefragt, Es soll authentisch sein, wurd hier bestimmt auch over 9000 Mal gepostet .. aber .. Da könnt ihr sehen wie sehr blizz uns brainwashed ... schonmal nen junkie erlebt wenn er seine drogen nicht kriegt ? Tja .. dann solltet ihr parallen sehen..

EDIT:btw .. für den höheren unterhaltungswert haben meine freunde die japanisch können mir das hier von niconico douga gezeigt...   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bCs8eu6hAs...feature=related


----------



## Skyler93 (10. September 2009)

Kansie schrieb:


> nun .. Das wow eine gewisse art von Brainwashing betreibt .. Ist ohnehin klar. Soviele leute vernachlässigen sich und ihre umwelt für wow .. ok auch für andere online games.. aber wow ist nunmal so... gebaut Oo" ... Natürlich gibts ausnahmen. Aber .. Wenn WoW server jemals abgeschaltet werden ... wirds wohl mehr von solchen austickern geben -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFxJpuH31bg
> 
> alle meinen das ist fake ... Ich dacht ich anfangs auch. Ich hab aber die orginal postings von dem gelesen der das online gestellt hat ... und ihn ausgefragt, Es soll authentisch sein, wurd hier bestimmt auch over 9000 Mal gepostet .. aber .. Da könnt ihr sehen wie sehr blizz uns brainwashed ... schonmal nen junkie erlebt wenn er seine drogen nicht kriegt ? Tja .. dann solltet ihr parallen sehen..



xD hab ich ^^naja, normal müssen brainwashing machen, aber so wie die hier das posten hört sich das so gemein an^^ die wollen doch nur unser Geld, und wir bekommen doch auch was dafür also PSSSSST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beseth (10. September 2009)

Warum die einen was hören und die anderen nicht (abgesehen vom Schmalz in den Ohren), kann sehr wohl auch an der Qualität der* 3 Euro Mediamarkt Rotzlautsprecher oder Headsets* liegen,schon mal daran gedacht,zumal das Tonspektrum von Bob sehr breitbandig ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder was glaubt ihr wofür es gerade im Audiobereich solche extreme Preisstaffelungen in Hinsicht Frequenzgang und Auflösung gibt. Willkommen in der Realität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ja es ist Bob, weil ihr in dieser Zeit Hirntot und frei im Schädel seid und ausser "laufen" keine Taste drücken könnt und *weil es vor BOB immer Hirnstress gab (Wipe)*,,*Und weil BOB der "am meisten besuchteste NPC ist" !!!* *Für Blizzard ist BOB die Landezone für alle Spieler.*

Es ist absoluter Humbug hier "Agathe Bauer" oder "The Wall" anzuführen,denn* "BOB SINGT ja NICHT"* UND *"BOB REDET ja NICHT"*,also was soll das für einen Vergleich darstellen einen angeblich "stummen" BOB....*.mit nem "Liedsänger" oder "Büttenredner" vergleichen *zu wollen,wo man ja eh schon etwas konkretes hört? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und an die alles "Humbug" und "Käse" Schreier..wegen solchen Leuten wie Euch sind schon grosse Erfindungen der Menschheit um viele Jahre verzögert worden,weil jeder von Euch Deppen gleich jeden verbrennen möchte und als "Irre" abstempelt,der anders denkt wie Ihr die Mehrheit ...das dumme Volk und Bauern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und genau deshalb funktioniert die grosse Volksverarsche mit Euch.

Und an die " ja ist doch schon uralt Schreier"...sagt ma?...könnt ihr nich lesen oder peilt ihr nicht* das das für ne Menge Leute "Neu" ist*.

Hier gross rummaulen "den Fred gabs doch schonmal"..dann schaut malwieviel Freds es schon gab ala. *"Wie komm ich zu Gold in WoW??" *oder sonstige Müllthreads die es schon hundertausendmal vorher gab....nur da mault seltsamerweise niemand rum das es das schon einmal bzw. tausendmal vorher gab...*is schon komisch gelle?*


Zumal es echt schon bedenklich ist *welche Energien hier im Fred mobilisiert werden um das Thema lächerlich zu machen im Vergleich* zu anderen  hohlen geistig armen Freds.


Ganz zu schweigen von den Freds wo sich einige Ihrer Sucht bekennen und von Euch HilfsPsychos mit Tips wie "*Dann mach halt ne ne WoWpause oder geh zum Arzt zugemüllt werden!*! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 OMG 


Und ja es ist bestimmt ein Easteregg,denn wie könnte *Blizzard* nur auf die Idee kommen *langfristrig mit Euch Kohle scheffeln* zu wollen,die müssen ja irgendwie die Zeit bis mindestens *2015* zu Wow2 oder was auch immer,*mit Eurer Hilfe überbrücken.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn Ihr wüsstet wieviel Kohle ganze Industriezweige für* Predictive Forschung* ausgeben,damit wir immer mehr mehr konsumieren,würdet ihr anders denken,aber WoW ist ja so schön bunt und zeitlos.Und Erfolge Ingame sind doch so geil und *Blizzard ja so gut zu uns und schenkt uns gutgemeinte Eastereggs und Erfolge,Fraktionswechsel,neue Pets,Rassenwechsel,Serverwechsel,Klassenwechsel..so undendlich viel Freude und Spass"*

*Und alle Jahre wieder einen neuen Imba Facerollchar damit auch "klein Kenny" beim WoW zocken Freude und Erfolg beim PVP verpürt*.


Sagt mal...*Was für en Zeug schluckt "Ihr" denn??* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..die Frage wurde doch hier im Fred schon häufiger gestellt

PS: Und wie bereits schon einmal gesagt..gebt mal im IngameChat "*WoW hat mich süchtig gemacht*" ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long


----------



## Stevesteel (10. September 2009)

dein 4er Post und solch ein unleserlicher & beleidigender  Müll? Gratulation schon mal dazu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dein Text liest sich irgendwie, hm, naja, wie der eines kleinen Kindes, das in seiner Fantasiewelt fröhlich, lachend und tanzend über grüne, mit Blumen übersääte Wiesen hüpft.....und plötzlich in einen Kuhfladen tritt.


----------



## Nexilein (10. September 2009)

Beseth schrieb:


> Es ist absoluter Humbug hier "Agathe Bauer" oder "The Wall" anzuführen,denn* "BOB SINGT ja NICHT"* UND *"BOB REDET ja NICHT"*,also was soll das für einen Vergleich darstellen einen angeblich "stummen" BOB....*.mit nem "Liedsänger" oder "Büttenredner" vergleichen *zu wollen,wo man ja eh schon etwas konkretes hört?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht um Geräusche in die man irgend etwas hineininterpretiert. Und wenn es so ähnlich klingt wie "A B C" hörst du beim nächsten mal auch "A B C".

Natürlich gibt es Versuche das Verhalten von Menschen zu beieinflussen. Aber sowas beim Geistheiler zu suchen ist absoluter Blödsinn. Gerade gute Comuterspiele sind absolute Meisterwerke wenn es um die Motivation geht. Immer wieder ein kleiner Erfolg zur richtigen Zeit; ständig das Gefühl vermitteln da kommt jetzt noch was neues; kein anderes Medium kann das so gut wie ein Computerspiel. 
Warum sollte man also das Unterbewustsein beeinflussen, wenn man die Leute durch reine Spielmechanik, ohne Heimlichtuerei, viel leichter bei der Stange halten kann. Genausogut kann ich versuchen mit unterschwelligen Botschaften im Radio Menschen zum Atmen zu bringen...

Btw.: 
- 9/11 war wirklich ein Terroranschlag
- Bielefeld existiert


----------



## Nyrii (10. September 2009)

Also 1. du  beleidigst hier alle fröhlich, die eine andere Meinung haben wie du. 2. Blizzard verdient durch uns mehr wie die Filmindustrie, richtig bzw liegt ihnen nichts näher als uns bei WoW zu halten aber die Mittel sind viel simpler und einfacher (p.s. ich hab den wow sound seit ich spiele nicht an) Ist doch klar, du schüttest Glückshormone aus wenn du einen Erfogl erreichst in WoW, also z.b. ein Item bekommst oder ein Archivment, Flugmount oder den Beruf fertig geskillt hast, so du willst diese wieder haben und damit du sie wieder hast pielst du weiter und erreichst mehr und bleibst somit an WoW. Oder um es noch einfacher auszudrücken, Wow hat kein Ende.

Ach p.s. schon seit langer Zeit gibt es Leute die sich nur damit beschäftigen für Kaufhäuser oder dergleichen Musik zu produzieren, damit wir z.b. mehr kaufen...das ist n uralter Schuh. 
und 2. Blizzard ist im vergleich z.b. zu den restlichen medien(Fernseher usw Springer Presse) in sachen Manipulation einfach (noch) lächerlich. Allerdings gibt es schon politiker die Interresse an Wow zeigen, z.b. Wahlkampf.


----------



## fraudani (10. September 2009)

Natürlich will Blizzard mit WoW möglichst viel Geld verdienen. Aber das wollen alle Konzerne mit ihren Produkten. 

Hirnwäsche beim Geistheiler halte ich für Blödsinn. Ich spiele seit etwa 2,5 Jahren und bei meinem PC wird jeglicher Ton ausschließlich übers Headset ausgegeben. Dieses habe ich beim Spielen jedoch nur auf, wenn ich mich mit den Gildies im TS unterhalte. Abgesehen davon bin ich sehr selten beim Geistheiler und dann auch immer nur kurz. Ich bleibe dort gar nicht lange genug, damit mich diese unterschwellige Botschaft überhaupt erreichen könnte. Jetzt würde ich mal behaupten, dass das bei den meisten Spielern so ist, was mich dann wiederum zu der Frage bringt: wie soll uns diese manipulative geheime Botschaft das Hirn waschen, wenn wir gar nicht da sind, während sie abgespult wird?

Die eigentliche Hirnwäsche bei dieser Geistheilergeschichte liegt eher darin, dass sie zwar schon ziemlich alt ist, aber immer wieder jemand irgendwo drüber stolpert, drauf anspringt und es wieder in irgendwelchen Foren aktualisiert. Irgendwer hat diese Geschichte in die Welt gesetzt und seitdem kursiert sie durchs Internet, wo immer mal wieder jemand glaubt, die Wahrheit gefunden zu haben. Man könnte jetzt böse sein und sagen: wer hier eigentlich die Leute manipuliert ist der, der diese Story überhaupt erst in die Welt gesetzt hat.


----------



## Soiy09 (10. September 2009)

Rock schrieb:


> *hust*  möcht scho im voraus sagen das ich die ereignisse vom 11. september 01 nicht gut heise, aber da hats doch dann au geheisen das man in den rauchwolken ne teufelsfratze sehen kann und bla bla nörgel usw.
> am anfang des threads hats eh au schon wer gesagt: bei britney spears, das lied "one more time" rückwärts ergibt au was...
> das thema versteckte botschaften bzw. unterschwällige botschaften is doch so alt wie die menschheit und ich bin mir sicher, wenn man es sich nur lang genug einredet glaubt mans auch noch...
> 
> ...



Das wurde aber Nachbearbeitet mit Photoshop der teufelskopf ohje...das is ein schlechter Vergleich wie mi der sache aus wow


----------



## Scorgler (10. September 2009)

Was bringt die Botschaft ingame?
Ihr spielt doch breits WoW und stopft Blizzard euer hart erkämpftes Taschengeld in den Rachen.


----------



## Soiy09 (10. September 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Btw.:
> - 9/11 war wirklich ein Terroranschlag
> - Bielefeld existiert




Auf der Dollar Note von 5 -100 kannste wenne richtig faltest das world trade center sehen wie es erst heil is, dann kaputt und dann nur noch asche, und das pentagon siehst du da auch. ich denke jedem is klar das 9/11 geplant war.


----------



## Soiy09 (10. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPATWhux7Uo...feature=related


----------



## Beseth (10. September 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> dein 4er Post und solch ein unleserlicher & beleidigender  Müll? Gratulation schon mal dazu!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also wenn du Müll und Beleidigungen liest, und "Du mich dabei als kleines Kind,lachend und tanzend über eine blumenübersäte Wiese springen siehst,in deinem Kopf....hmm was soll man Dir da am besten raten.
Egal was ich jetzt schreiben würde,es wäre nicht sehr nett,also lass ich es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten muss man sich echt fragen wieso leute wenn sie keine Meinung haben oder glauben keine Anwort zu wissen,mit solchen Uri Geller mist oder Trade Tower Scheinefalt oder Supermarkt-Geschichten kommen. 

Wir reden hier von nem Game mit dem sich Millionen Leute mehr als 4-5 Stunden täglich beschäftigen,und nicht von den Twin Towers oder 20 Dollar Noten,die die meisten von uns eh einen feuchten kümmern.

Wieso geht jedermann davon aus das das "Vorhandensein des einen",das "Vorhandensein des anderen" immer relativiert?
Wo lernt man das,oder was ist das für ne Religion die einem so etwas lehrt?

so long


----------



## Kansie (10. September 2009)

im anschluss möchte ich noch sagen : Kathargo sollte vernichtet werden.


----------



## Semetor (10. September 2009)

oh gott ich hab angst -.-


----------



## Barbossa94 (10. September 2009)

Das angebliche "Give us your money" ist elfensprache "chebala sila mela". Gibt sogar ein Wörterbuch von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Þunraz (10. September 2009)

So ähnlich wie die Simpsonsfolge wo Ralph, Bart, Nelson und Milhouse ne Boyband mit dem Produzenten Lt. Smash gründen.
Yvan eth nioj kommt im Refrain vor und rückwärts abgespielt kommt Join the Navy raus.
Die Amis lieben sowas :-)


----------



## Stevesteel (10. September 2009)

Beseth schrieb:


> Also wenn du Müll und Beleidigungen liest, und "Du mich dabei als kleines Kind,lachend und tanzend über eine blumenübersäte Wiese springen siehst,in deinem Kopf....hmm was soll man Dir da am besten raten.
> Egal was ich jetzt schreiben würde,es wäre nicht sehr nett,also lass ich es
> 
> 
> ...


ok, dann drücke ich es anders aus, was du schreibst hat keinerlei Aussagekraft und ist ausgemachter Bullshit, so besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2009)

Beseth schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr wüsstet wieviel Kohle ganze Industriezweige für* Predictive Forschung* ausgeben,damit wir immer mehr mehr konsumieren,würdet ihr anders denken,aber WoW ist ja so schön bunt und zeitlos.Und Erfolge Ingame sind doch so geil und *Blizzard ja so gut zu uns und schenkt uns gutgemeinte Eastereggs und Erfolge,Fraktionswechsel,neue Pets,Rassenwechsel,Serverwechsel,Klassenwechsel..so undendlich viel Freude und Spass"*



Genau und deshalb suchen wir uns nur noch Vergnügungen, die völlig unkommerziell sind, an denen keiner was verdient, die pädagogisch wertvoll sind und ökologisch unbedenklich und gut für den Weltfrieden und die Völkerverständigung.
Hauptsache wir erwecken nicht den Verdacht, wir würden irgendetwas von einer pösen pösen kapitalistischen Firma konsumieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (10. September 2009)

fraudani schrieb:


> Natürlich will Blizzard mit WoW möglichst viel Geld verdienen. Aber das wollen alle Konzerne mit ihren Produkten.
> 
> Hirnwäsche beim Geistheiler halte ich für Blödsinn. Ich spiele seit etwa 2,5 Jahren und bei meinem PC wird jeglicher Ton ausschließlich übers Headset ausgegeben. Dieses habe ich beim Spielen jedoch nur auf, wenn ich mich mit den Gildies im TS unterhalte. Abgesehen davon bin ich sehr selten beim Geistheiler und dann auch immer nur kurz. Ich bleibe dort gar nicht lange genug, damit mich diese unterschwellige Botschaft überhaupt erreichen könnte. Jetzt würde ich mal behaupten, dass das bei den meisten Spielern so ist, was mich dann wiederum zu der Frage bringt: wie soll uns diese manipulative geheime Botschaft das Hirn waschen, wenn wir gar nicht da sind, während sie abgespult wird?



Glaub mir es reicht nur einen teil zu hören. Der Sinn der Unterschwelligen Werbung ist das du selbst es nicht Wahrnimmst aber das Gehirn es verarbeitet 
Das heist KEINER kann hier wirklich sagen ob der WoW wegen dem Geistheiler zockt oder nicht.




Scorgler schrieb:


> Was bringt die Botschaft ingame?
> Ihr spielt doch breits WoW und stopft Blizzard euer hart erkämpftes Taschengeld in den Rachen.



Das soll die Leute aber bei WoW halten. Klappt auch saugut ich kenn einige Leute die haben eigendlich kein Bock mehr auf WoW und zocken weiter. Kann man als Sucht interpretieren oder als das Ergebnis unterschwelliger Werbung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2009)

Kansie schrieb:


> im anschluss möchte ich noch sagen : Kathargo sollte vernichtet werden.



Ceterum censeo Carthaginem esse delendam


----------



## Astam (10. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ceterum censeo Carthaginem esse delendam


Super! Gehst du davon aus, dass hier jeder Lateinisch kann?
Obwohl es schon richtig ist, was du da Übersetzt hast.
Nur wen interessiert das, wie Zitate anderer Spieler in anderen Sprachen geschrieben werden?


----------



## jainza (10. September 2009)

Astam schrieb:


> Super! Gehst du davon aus, dass hier jeder Lateinisch kann?
> Obwohl es schon richtig ist, was du da Übersetzt hast.
> Nur wen interessiert das, wie Zitate anderer Spieler in anderen Sprachen geschrieben werden?



Kennst du den historischen Hintergrund dieses Zitats?


----------



## Astam (10. September 2009)

jainza schrieb:


> Kennst du den historischen Hintergrund dieses Zitats?



Ja jetzt kenne ich ihn. xD
Obwohl ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch niemanden diesen Satz habe aussprechen hören. 
Naja, man lernt nie aus.

Wikipedia machts möglich


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2009)

Astam schrieb:


> Super! Gehst du davon aus, dass hier jeder Lateinisch kann?



nö ich ja auch nur ganz bisschen. (Könnte das nie selber übersetzen)

Aber das ist halt ein großes historisches Zitat und ich wollte einfach ein bisschen angeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (10. September 2009)

Ich sehs eher als einen lustigen easter egg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (10. September 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> €TE Manipuliert WoW auch Deutsch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein, Blizzard verdient zwar Milliarden mit WOW, begnügt sich aber mit dem "Manipulieren" mit englisch-sprachigen Usern, die Stundenlang afk beim Geistheiler rumliegen

lol mal echt, sowas von an den Haaren herbei gezogen.


----------



## Sundarkness (10. September 2009)

wen juckts?


----------



## Totebone (10. September 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> nein, Blizzard verdient zwar Milliarden mit WOW, begnügt sich aber mit dem "Manipulieren" mit englisch-sprachigen Usern, die Stundenlang afk beim Geistheiler rumliegen
> 
> lol mal echt, sowas von an den Haaren herbei gezogen.



1. kann sowieso jeder english (und den satz kapiert sogar meine oma)
2. Steht das zu der dauer oben nochmal^^


----------



## Nyrii (10. September 2009)

Ich versteh nicht ganz das Problem mancher Spieler hier, wir werden von Blizzard manipuliert, hilfe, wehrt euch dagegen? Öhm, wir werden die ganze Zeit von den Medien manipuliert, propaganda, darin war Hitler z.b. auch sehr gut allerdings währe er neidisch auf die Springer presse gewesen (bild usw).

Hier n netter Link, hörs dir mal an: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxqYt3wA_XU...feature=related


also und das WoW kein Ende hat und somit es imemr ein Grund gibt es zu spielen, shit happens - rl hat doch jeder!

p.s. Jesus sammelt pokemon seit 2000 Jahren!


----------



## Totebone (10. September 2009)

Nyrii schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht ganz das Problem mancher Spieler hier, wir werden von Blizzard manipuliert, hilfe, wehrt euch dagegen? Öhm, wir werden die ganze Zeit von den Medien manipuliert, propaganda, darin war Hitler z.b. auch sehr gut allerdings währe er neidisch auf die Springer presse gewesen (bild usw).



Jo da haste Recht.
Das Problem sind nur die Leute die wenn man das erwähnt einen gleich Irre oder sonst was nennt weil se meinen "Alles Quatsch"
Das sind die Leute die auch jeden Tag im Internet Surfen und schön überall ihre Daten hinterlassen weil sie denken ihre Informationen sind sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (10. September 2009)

Klar das hat Blizz eingeführt damit man beim vielen Wipen nicht die Lust verliert... 
LOL NEIN!!!
Also ich hör da nichts raus oder Maximal ein Kaudawelsch das auch ne Nachtelfe sagen könnte
Du gehöhrt auch zu den Menschen die glauben das Elvis und Michael Jackson noch leben und mit ihrem Raumschiff auf ihren Heimatplaneten gefolgen sind nur um dort sich den Bibelcode auszudenken und Bush anzuleiten wie man einen 11.9. inszenieren kann...


----------



## -Migu- (10. September 2009)

Ich glaube mich errinnern zu können, dass ich irgendwo mal eine Rede von Obama gehört habe, die langsam rückwärts abgespielt, etwas ganz anderes aussagt, irgendwas mit "wir kontrollieren alles" oder so ein Zeug..

Naja, wer das glaubt, soll halt, ich denke es ist Schwachsinn. Und einfach nur ein Easter-Egg, wenn man da wirklich was hören sollte, ich höre nur ein Nuscheln, (die meisten glauben den Text den sie LESEN zu HÖREN..)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 John Wayne for President! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (11. September 2009)

Habt Ihr mal darauf geachtet wie lange es in den Videos dauert bis die angeblichen Sätze kommen?
Und nu sach mir mal einer das er länger als eine Sekunde bei Bob bleibt weils da so schön ist.

Es wäre also sinniger von Blizz uns im lebendigen zustand mit merkwürdigen Botschaften zu beschallen ?!??!?!?!?


----------



## Pacster (11. September 2009)

Wir haben zu dem Thema mal eine Übung im Religionsunterricht gemacht. Die Klasse wurde aufgeteilt und dann jeweils das gleiche Musikstück rückwärts vorgespielt... die eine Hälfte hat eine Nachricht darin gehört, die andere nicht. Wieso? Nunja...weil der einen Hälfte gesagt wurde, was sie da hören soll...und den Rest macht dann schon die menschliche Phantasie. ;-)
Unser Hirn ist definitiv nicht in der Lage sich Musik rückwärts anzuhören, während sie vorwärts gespielt wird...deshalb wären solche unterschwelligen Botschaften sinnfrei. Unser Gehirn muss das schon einschlägig kennen(erlernt haben) damit das auch unbewusst funktionieren kann.....und selbst dann ist das Resultat ja nicht so wahnsinnig berauschend wie Versuche mit visuellen Reizen ergeben haben(auch weil die Information ja nur sehr begrenzt sein kann wenn sie nicht bewusst wahrgenommen werden soll. Und wir wissen ja das z.B. bei einer Cola-Flasche nicht die Cola selbst wirklich das Verlangen nach Cola auslöst...sondern die Wassertropfen auf der Flasche und das Eis drum herum...weil das für uns für Frische und Erfrischung steht. Das sind aber Details....).


----------



## Igram (11. September 2009)

scary


----------



## Arosk (11. September 2009)

Ich zitiere



> you hear what you wanna hear,&#65279; imagination is a strange thing!
> 
> as Spongebob said: "FANTASY!"



100% /sign

Alles nur Einbildung und viiiiell Fantasy.


----------



## Lashliner (11. September 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das sie es auf diese weise tun. Aber das sie es tun ist sicher!


----------

